

Keeping Wordpress under [version] control with GIT - markoph
http://stevegrunwell.github.io/wordpress-git/

======
markoph
Nice tip with not downloading user uploaded content to dev environment ->
[http://stevegrunwell.github.io/wordpress-
git/#/12](http://stevegrunwell.github.io/wordpress-git/#/12)

